# EZ v Argos v Duren machine polishers



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

I am looking for some advice on these 3 machine polishers. I have never machine polished before but I have been reading up on them for quite sometime without taking the plunge, so today I have seen the EZ machine on offer for £100 instead of £169 and it has the 5" and 6" backing plate that people have said that you would need to change on the Argos one. The Duren one that you can buy from Slims detailing is said to be nearly the same as the Argos machine but has the 5" and 6" backing plates and pads although do sure how good the pads are.
Has anyone used any of of this and what do think of them?

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/duren-tools

https://www.ezcarcare.co.uk/products/ez-car-care-ez-da-21mm-dual-action-machine-polisher-gb


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Skybie,

I've got the Argos one and it's a perfectly capable machine.

It's happily corrected general swirls in VW paint using Scholl S20 and Scholl spider pads.

You'll need to buy backing plates and pads (assuming you don't want to do much with the 6" one supplied - although it worked OK on the VW roof).

Do some specific searches and you'll find loads of info such as these:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389448&highlight=argos

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374415&highlight=argos.

Welcome to the world of machine polishing and the very best of luck :buffer::thumb:

Andy


----------



## Mick.M. (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm a complete novice at machine polishing, I'm thinking of purchasing the Challenge extreme dual action polisher. What my question is what type of pads do i buy to fit the backing plate which i believe is 150mm. Or what size thread does this particular model have ? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I got the duren kit as it comes with everything included, didn't want to end up spending the same on pads and plates as the machine for something that gets used couple of times a year. Very happy with it.
(Having said that, I have since bought a new finishing pad even tho I didn't need to  )


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Also got the Duren great value kit inc pads and carry bag...I bought new 3" backing plates and about 10 pads on ebay for £12 again great value for weekend warriors like me..


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Mick.

It's a standard DA fitting which I think is 5/16" female

Suggest you buy a 125mm backing plate which will take 5.5"/145mm pads and maybe a 70/75mm plate for 85mm pads for smaller/trickier areas

As you're just starting off the 6" pad supplied is OK for large flat areas such as a roof but not so good elsewhere.

The choice of pads is vast. My personal favourite at the moment is Scholl spider pads.

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/scholl-concepts-spider-pad-neo-145mm

Make sure you do plenty of reading and video watching :thumb:

Good Luck

Andy


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

AndyN01 said:


> Hi Skybie,
> 
> I've got the Argos one and it's a perfectly capable machine.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the scholl 20 and spider pads and yes I would need different backing plates.


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

AndyN01 said:


> Hi Skybie,
> 
> I've got the Argos one and it's a perfectly capable machine.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links and advice.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

What backing playes would you recommend


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Citygo,

Something like this:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-dual-action-backing-plates-cat10.html

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

skybie said:


> Thank you for the links and advice.


Which Scholl pads did you get? Just trying to work out which ones I need.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Photos please.

We need to have an idea what sort of swirls, scratches etc. you're working on and what car you own so we can take an informed guess about paint hardness etc. (assuming you haven't got a paint depth gauge!).

Remember the golden rule: Always start with the least aggressive pad/polish combination. You can always go up.

If you've got something like SRP that won't do much......but....it will allow you time to get more familiar with the DA. :buffer: :thumb:

Andy.


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

AndyN01 said:


> Photos please.
> 
> We need to have an idea what sort of swirls, scratches etc. you're working on and what car you own so we can take an informed guess about paint hardness etc. (assuming you haven't got a paint depth gauge!).
> 
> ...


I have a white 61 plate vw golf no scratches just swirls and a vw t5 55 plate that has more scratches and in need of a good polish. I have poorboys diamond white and ag srp. I will try and get some pictures of both tomorrow. Still trying to make my mind up on either the Duren with a extra 70mm backing plate and sticking with the pads that comes with it or the Argos one with a 70mm and 125mm backing plate, and then buying the pads I need.


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry been trying to add photo's but no luck so far.&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Which hosting site are you working with?

Photobucket? Flickr? Imagur? Something else?

Andy.


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

I have not got any of these, which is a pain. Is there any other way I can get the photos way?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

I'm happy to be corrected by those with more computer/website knowledge (not difficult ) but I think you have to have one of these to upload your pics to DW.

I've used photobucket but get on much better with Flickr.

Have a look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163294

Andy.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you get Tapatalk on a smartphone, it will sort out the image hosting for you. The quality isn't amazing but adequate for most purposes.


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you I wii give it a go


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

AndyN01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm happy to be corrected by those with more computer/website knowledge (not difficult ) but I think you have to have one of these to upload your pics to DW.
> 
> ...


Morning AndyN01, I have just seen a kit on clean your car http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/images/uploads/watermarked/das-6-v2-menzerna-intro-kit(1).jpg thought for want you get it's not a bad price.
I know you will not be able to know about the compounds until you get the pictures. What do you think?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I think this might be the DW group buy?

Have a look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877&highlight=GroupBuy.

I don't use this machine but from many comments it looks like a good one. I think the "pro" version is more favoured?

I'm sure there will be thoughts from the more knowledgeable along soon.

Andy.


----------

